# GLA - Gladiator Resources



## bigt (22 February 2007)

Hi all, wouldn't mind opinions on this company.

Just commenced drilling nickel targets on highly prospective ground.
Recently granted uranium tenemenants in Oz - fieldwork commencing first qtr 07.
JV with IGO re nickel grounds.

Market cap $3m (+options)
$1.5 mill cash.

Looks promising, the nickel results are expected end of Feb...could see a bit of a surge.


----------



## bigt (22 February 2007)

A little more interest in this one today, it does look promising. Recent drilling has probably finished, results later this month ( as previously stated), although I am not holding, I am tempted to buy in..for both nickel and uranium projects, and a MC of under $3m..I would appreciate any comments re knowledge of this company, and/or potential for growth (trading at 11c minimum for the 52 wk period, currently near that at 13c). Thanks guys.


----------



## bigt (27 February 2007)

Results for nickel drilling should be released in the next couple of days, if their announcements hold true. With such a small market cap, positive results could see this one move significantly.

Very little interest in GLA...though it may be for good reason.. :


----------



## Chasero (23 April 2012)

Anyone notice the unusual volume over the past 3 days of trading?

I hold at 0.066 only because of the unusual volume. Indicates interest at least.

20 Apr 2012 	0.064 	6.67% 	0.068 	0.061 	7,813,963
19 Apr 2012 	0.060 	-14.29% 	0.070 	0.058 	6,221,201

Cheers, 

Chase.


----------



## skyQuake (23 April 2012)

Appendix 3B - stock shortfall from the rights issue came out. Quite a few shares at 6c. Interesting to see it so strong though, definitely someone buying those.


----------



## newanimal (24 April 2012)

bought some this morning. I like the chart...and the volume. I know zip about pig iron.
Looks like a potential breakout to me.


----------



## erichmj (12 May 2012)

GLA's market cap. was $31.7m-$70.2m in between 31/12/2010 to 24/2/2011 
cash = $7.47m 
undiluted EV = $24.23m-$62.73m 
0% interest in the Isla Cristalina JV in Uruguay

GLA's market cap. was $13.08m-$18.04m from 18/4/2012 to 11/5/2012 
cash = $6.9m 
undiluted EV = $6.18m-$11.14m 
51% interest in the Isla Cristalina JV in Uruguay

current share price 7c (11/5/2012), m/c = $15.8m, undiluted EV = $8.9m 
so, 0% interest in Isla Cristalina JV in Uruguay was worth $24.23m-$62.73m 
but it is only worth $8.9m when the company earned 51% interest?


----------



## erichmj (14 May 2012)

for the right issue at 6cps, shareholders have taken up 70.7m with short fall of 30.6m (dealt by underwriter Patersons)
trading volumes after right issue shares allocated to the shareholders on 18/4 is about 52.2m Patersons should have offload most of the shares by now, imo.
26.5m out of 70.7m shares that taken up by the shareholders are held by the substantial holders and directors, so that leaves only 44.2m right issue shares. So 44.2m+30.6m = 74.8m is the total no. of right issue shares that would possibly be placed on the market.
I believe once the selling from the right issue finished, it should rise to a fair value


----------



## greggles (6 March 2018)

Gladiator Resources will proceed with the North Arunta Project acquisition subject to regulatory and shareholder approval after completing legal and technical due diligence.


----------



## frugal.rock (7 September 2020)

G'day Gregg's. Just me again....
I spit on Sparta...


----------



## greggles (24 August 2021)

Some interesting corporate activity and price action going on with GLA this month.

On the corporate side they have commenced a 1200m RC drill program at the Victoria Star prospect within the Company's 100% owned Bendoc Gold Project. 

The following week they announced that they have entered into a binding Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) to acquire Tanzanian company Zeus Resources (T) Limited which holds over 1,170km2 of exploration tenements in Tanzania, East Africa. The tenements are considered to be highly prospective for gold and uranium.

$1 million was raised via the placement of 80 million shares at 1.25c per share to fund near term exploration at both the above projects.

Finally starting to see some bullish price action as a result of the steps taken by the company recently. Market cap is still under $10 million...


----------



## Stockbailx (26 August 2021)

Thought I'd step into this one today. I don't know whats causing its latest step up to the plate. But I'm interested. Anyone know why its heading north?


----------



## Stockbailx (3 September 2021)

Done a bit *DYOR* on Gladiator Resources *GLA. *Last few days after I put my money on it having a good session. Tip to have a good month. Up 0ther 26% this morning on new of there acquisition to obtain Zeus  Resources came though this morning, announcing the news Today;

Gladiator Resources  Ltd (ASX:GLA) (Gladiator or the Company) provides the following updates for its drilling 
program at the Victoria Star prospect within the Company’s 100% owned Bendoc Gold Project and its proposed 
acquisition of Zeus Resources (T) Limited (Zeus Resources) which holds five exploration licences prospective for 
gold and Uranium over 1,170km2 of exploration tenements located in Tanzania, East Africa. 

Tanzanian Exploration Portfolio Acquisition

As  previously  announced  on  11  August  2021,  the  Company  has  agreed  to  acquire  Tanzanian  company  Zeus 
Resources which holds five applications to highly prospective exploration tenements in Tanzania, East Africa,
subject to Due Diligence. The Company has appointed lawyers in Tanzania to assist it with its Due Diligence and
is on track to complete the acquisition within the coming weeks subject to any Tanzanian regulatory approvals
which might be required. The Company is making arrangements to complete outstanding payments to finalise
the grant of the licenses and to take control of Zeus Resources so that work on the licenses can commence as
soon as possible. Further updates will be provided in due course.


----------



## Stockbailx (3 September 2021)

Consolidating well, in form the acquisition of Zeus Take over. Ready for drilling gold and Uranium prospects.


----------



## Stockbailx (6 September 2021)

This stock is hot, paying divs, I got felling about this Zeus take over.... On a good wicket! ( don't be late )


----------



## frugal.rock (6 September 2021)

Stockybailz said:


> This stock is hot



So are the underground peat fires in Tasmania


Stockybailz said:


> paying divs



I might be mistaken, but it's never paid a dividend...


Stockybailz said:


> I got felling



"I'm a lumberjack and I'm ok, I dress in women's clothing and eat buttered scones for tea" 
Monty Python


Stockybailz said:


> On a good wicket!



How do you know, did you stick a key in the cracks in the pitch?


Stockybailz said:


> ( don't be late )



For what? I was born late...
🤖🤡


----------



## Stockbailx (8 September 2021)




----------



## Stockbailx (13 September 2021)

GLA's acquisition seems to be moving along with promising results, share price well in composition of the news as look very rock steady;


----------



## Stockbailx (20 September 2021)




----------



## Stockbailx (24 September 2021)

Gladiator marching forward with a good strike rate, showing in the share price, up 20% this morning as they announce licenses granted for there newly acquired Tanzanian Subsidiary of Zeus Resources;


----------



## Stockbailx (9 November 2021)

Stockybailz said:


> GLA's acquisition seems to be moving along with promising results, share price well in composition of the news as look very rock steady;
> 
> View attachment 130207
> 
> ...


----------



## Stockbailx (9 November 2021)

Rock Steady indeed. GLA my Uranium Pick has been going side ways of late, following the Uranium Sector, up and down through the highs and lows. This last month or so, has hit rock bottom the last couple of days. Thinking, things should of went the other way. Following the announcement of High Grade Uranium, Results at Mkuju Project in Southern Tanzania. How much promise is there in the Uranium Sector...






*




Sounds like a promising future but the charts say different.




*


----------



## Stockbailx (7 December 2021)

Announced earlier in the session Gladiator has commenced drilling @ Minjingu Uranium Project ;





Announced today exploration underway;





    That all good now that they have secured Tanzania from ZEU Zeus, they had mad significant gains during the process doing well, then they went sideways for a couple of months. Seeing gains today from a recent retrenchment, they struggle maintain momentous. My moneys on Gladiator to have a good Christmas and prospective new year. Providing the Uranium sector can pull it wait for the miners. Looks tough and go. Whats the future for Uranium?


----------

